# dry nose



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

hi my 12 week old puppies nose is not wet should i take her to the vet right awayxxx


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

No I would not rush your puppy to the vet for a dry nose, unless your pup is showing signs of ill health.

If he is lively and eating, drinking well I wouldn't worry too much. If the house is warm or you live in a hot climate it could be that he heat is drying her nose out.


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you i was getting quite worried yea we have had the fire on so that minght be it xx


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hm, well I thought dry nose is not good. It's a sign of illness-fever. Elza's nose during extreme heat had dried in the corners but the middle was still wet. I would watch her carefully and take her to the vet if you notice anything in the next 24 hours.


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

well her nose has gone back to normal now but she has just been sick wat would u doxx


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

That happens, unless she's sick continuously I wouldn't worry too much. Maybe she ate too much or she ate something that had to come out.
Elza sometimes swallows some little bits of sticks she chews and then she would get it out of her system. Nothing wrong with that. Make sure you check what's in it :-\ (I really hate to do it but have to). Puppies always eat everything and there will be always something they cannot digest and comes back up.


----------

